# ...Question...



## blue gekko (Feb 26, 2006)

Is there any available version of Gunbound for Mac?? I've been searching for a while and havn't found anything so far. So I've decided to ask the professionals!!

Thanks for all feedback!


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 26, 2006)

To my knowledge no (but i wish there were @_@)


----------



## blue gekko (Feb 26, 2006)

Awwwww... That's a shame as my friend recently got me into the game. Oh well, hopefully they make a mac version!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

I decided to check this out.  Looks interesting.  I'm guessing you might be able to run it in Virtual PC or Q with Windows installed.


----------



## blue gekko (Feb 26, 2006)

OOooh, this sounds interesting! So will that "Q" thing work on OSX 10.3.9? Cool I hope it does then I can play Gunbound!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

The site that has "Q" should have the system requirements.


----------



## blue gekko (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey again!

Sorry about this but somthing keeps on happening when I open "Q"...

When I open my "Fake PC" account thing, it keeps on coming up with a message... The message says as below:

_______________________________________________________________

Plex86/Bochs VGABios current-cvs 01 Dec 2004
This VGA/VBE Bios is released under the GNU LGPL

Please visit :
   &#8226; http://bochs.sourceforge.net
   &#8226; http://www.nongnu.org/vgabios

cirrus-compatible VGA is detected

Bochs Bios, 1 cpu, $Revision: 1.130 $ $Date: 2005/02/13 08:47:30 $

ata0 master: QEMU HARDDISK ATA-7 Hard-Disk (1000 MBytes)
ata0    slave: QEMU HARDDISK ATA-7 Hard-Disk (1MBytes)
ata1 master: QEMU CD-ROM ATAPI-4 CD-Rom/DVD-Rom
ata1    slave: Unknown device

Boot from Hard Disk 0 failed
FATAL: Not a bootable disk
_______________________________________________________________

Anyone know what this means???


----------



## Viro (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you installed windows using Q? You need to install an operating system before being able to boot Q.


----------



## blue gekko (Feb 27, 2006)

And how exactly do I install an operating system??


----------



## Viro (Feb 27, 2006)

You need to have a Windows CD handy, and in Q, choose to boot from that CD.


----------



## blue gekko (Feb 27, 2006)

Ooooh...

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 27, 2006)

yes, i'm currently doing this with win98.  it's not easy, that's for damned sure.

basically, i've been here for 6 hours now, and still no sign of a loaded desktop (it is installed!).  BSOD all the way!


----------



## blue gekko (Feb 27, 2006)

Is Win98 like Q?? Or is it actually Windows 98?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 27, 2006)

Win98 is the short name used to describe Windows 98.  Q is a Cocoa port of the virtual machine called QEMU.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 27, 2006)

to clarify:

Mac OS X programs are either written in Carbon, which is basically an old OS9 app that has been tweaked to run natively in OSX, wheras Cocoa, mentioned above is a program written entirely new for OSX, and takes full advantage of all it's features.  so Q is a Cocoa version of the cross-platform QEMU emulator which runs any OS on any computer, pretty much.

Windows98 is one of these OS's that will run under the emulation that Q(emu) provides.  Q provides nothing more than an environment for OS's to run in.

in this situation, you can't really use one without the other.


----------



## blue gekko (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok cool! One more thing though... Will the program I run be as reliable as Mac? Or will it be slow and laggy? Because if I'm going to play Gunbound and it's slow and laggy, I'd get really frustrated. So I'd much rather get a new PC than use Q...


----------



## Damrod (Feb 28, 2006)

An emulation will almost never be as good as the original system. You will have to check it out. Borrow a Windows CD from one of your friends and test it. 

Getting a new PC just for some freeware game seems a bit extreme IMO though. Abolishing the glory of the Mac just for some game...?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 28, 2006)

it'll be slow and laggy.  but as to *how* slow, i don't know.  it's possible that it'll be very playable.

i currently can't get past a blue screen of death on my win98 set up... can anyone help?  it's at the point of the Date & Time set up, as soon as i hit 'close' to get to the next stage, BSOD, every time.


----------



## blue gekko (Feb 28, 2006)

Damrod said:
			
		

> Getting a new PC just for some freeware game seems a bit extreme IMO though. Abolishing the glory of the Mac just for some game...?



Well I was actually thinking of getting a PC anyway as I am currently using PC's at school already. My dad reckons I need practice on PC's because I am hopeless at using them (which is true)


----------



## blue gekko (Mar 1, 2006)

ok, another problem has arised... I have inserted my windows xp pro cd into my computer, opened Q, created a new pc, started up the pc BUT I do not know how to boot off the cd!! How do I boot off the cd??


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 2, 2006)

in Q, select your 'computer' and get the settings up for it. go into Hardware, and at the bottom will be a pull down menu.  select boot from cd first.


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 2, 2006)

blue gekko:

If Gunbound needs any kind of 3d graphics card, NO emulation program on the Mac will even run it. In my experience, the emulators are, at best, barely useable for simple software. I have the commercial Virtual PC on my Power Mac G5, a fast Mac. It's slowwwwww and laggy. It emulates an ancient 2d card and it doesn't play games well at all, even DOS games.

I just bought it because I love emulators (see my signature).

Doug


----------



## blue gekko (Mar 2, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> in Q, select your 'computer' and get the settings up for it. go into Hardware, and at the bottom will be a pull down menu.  select boot from cd first.



Yayy it's working!! I'll let you know if it screws up


----------

